# Dogs & Kids, Dog Body Language Link



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Liam J Perk Foundation - Cape Coral, Florida


And it doesn't hurt to read Liam's story. Even small dogs can do major damage to children.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent link and great info! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joy, thank you for posting this----it was very hard to read Liam's parent's stories but important. I hope more people will read it and understand what they are trying to communicate.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Agree, a very difficult story to read, but an excellent effort on the part of their foundation to help prevent such tragedies.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I like that they have pictures as examples. 

So sad about Liam though.



Joy


----------

